# 2017 Superbowl Thread!



## Joe S. (Feb 5, 2017)

Since there doesn't seem to be a 'discuss the Superbowl live' thread up, I thought I would make one myself. Discuss ads, plays, and gloat about winning a quarter in the Superbowl pool!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Feb 5, 2017)

Still 0-0 and hcpens is looking good!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Feb 5, 2017)

What's up with the skittles add?


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 5, 2017)

Still waiting on those 2 touchdowns per team!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Feb 5, 2017)

I need 3 field goals per team


----------



## alankulwicki7 (Feb 5, 2017)

Let's go Vikings!

Oh, they're not in the Super Bowl this year....


----------



## jsolie (Feb 5, 2017)

That skittles ad was actually kinda creepy...


----------



## Monty (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks like hcpens has the first quarter 0-0


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

Congratulations Richard (hcpens) for winning the first quarter. Everyone in the gray quadrant will need to send blanks to hcpens.

Richard, please send me your address and I will send it to all the folks who owe you blanks.

Edgar


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

Since the game is being played in Houston, it seems appropriate that a Texas player has won the first quarter.

We have 11 players from Texas, so let's see if we can go for a sweep guys!


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Feb 5, 2017)

Ok...the Buick commercial was funny


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 5, 2017)

Bieber pls no


----------



## larryc (Feb 5, 2017)

Go Atlanta!


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 5, 2017)

Congrats on the First Q win Richard!!!


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 5, 2017)

So nice seeing President and Mrs Bush. Wonderful having him toss the coin!
Glad to see he is out of the hospital and doing better.


----------



## larryc (Feb 5, 2017)

Now the Tide commercial with Terry Bradshaw was funny.


----------



## larryc (Feb 5, 2017)

Quick Tom, get the deflator.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

One more Falcon TD this quarter would be nice.


----------



## epigolucky (Feb 5, 2017)

Edgar said:


> One more Falcon TD this quarter would be nice.



Yes and a field goal, and the Pats need at TD with PAT.  Just sayin' :biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jsolie (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks like you got your wish, Edgar!


----------



## epigolucky (Feb 5, 2017)

There you go!


----------



## Joe S. (Feb 5, 2017)

Edgar said:


> One more Falcon TD this quarter would be nice.


Wish granted! Looks like I just lost all hope :biggrin:


----------



## larryc (Feb 5, 2017)

Edgar said:


> One more Falcon TD this quarter would be nice.



You got it Edgar.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

NO more scoring this quarter, now!


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

Time for another turnover


----------



## jsolie (Feb 5, 2017)

Sorry, Edgar.


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 5, 2017)

Almost Edgar


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

:crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## Monty (Feb 5, 2017)

Sorry Edgar, looks like MrPukaShell : NE3 - Atlanta 21


----------



## jsolie (Feb 5, 2017)

Congrats MrPukaShell!


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

Robert (MrPukaShell) wins the 2nd quarter. Everyone (sob, sob) in the yellow quadrant will send their blanks to MrPukaShell.

Please send me your address, Robert, and I will send it to everyone who owes you blanks.

Edgar


----------



## Monty (Feb 5, 2017)

Lets see, Atlanta needs two more TD's and PAT's and NE needs two more FG's and I'll have my 5 & 9


----------



## Monty (Feb 5, 2017)

What gives with all the commercials for movie and TV shows?


----------



## larryc (Feb 5, 2017)

Oh look! There's Peter Pan.


----------



## jcm71 (Feb 5, 2017)

Sorry, Edgar.  I had a whole bunch of Mesquite lined up to send you.


----------



## larryc (Feb 5, 2017)

She must have lost her virginity. The star is gone!


----------



## Monty (Feb 5, 2017)

Great show. I thought the drones at the beginning was great.


----------



## epigolucky (Feb 5, 2017)

This me trying to figure out what scoring combinations I need to win.



Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Pete275 (Feb 5, 2017)

Let's see, A friend of mine just called and asked if the game was fixed. Neither of us are fans of either team but it doesn't look like New England wants to win. Also can anyone explain the lack of interesting commercials. Halftime Bad, Game is boring and the commercials aren't worth watching. Guess I'll go pack my box of blanks and check here later to see who gets it. Gee Edgar, it makes me wish there was a puzzle to work on! Just kidding, sort of !

Wayne


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Feb 5, 2017)

I'm stuck on you!


----------



## Monty (Feb 5, 2017)

YES. NE missed the PAT. Now Atlanta needs a TD and a PAT.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

Well that missed extra point pretty well ends my day. John Smith looking good for the 3rd quarter right now.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

This short field might give you a good shot, Mannie.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

John Smith wins the 3rd quarter. Everyone in the blue quadrant needs to send their blanks to John.

Congratulations John, send me your address and I'll pass it on to everyone who owes you blanks.

Edgar


----------



## Monty (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks like John Smith wins the third quarter; NE 9 - Atlanta 28
At least I don't have to send blanks to myself.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Feb 5, 2017)

Congrats John!


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

Poor John, he had 2 squares in the 3rd quarter grid, so he only gets 23 boxes of blanks.


----------



## Monty (Feb 5, 2017)

Edgar said:


> Poor John, he had 2 squares in the 3rd quarter grid, so he only gets 23 boxes of blanks.


But he has to send 2 boxes to himself.:biggrin:


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

Monty said:


> Edgar said:
> 
> 
> > Poor John, he had 2 squares in the 3rd quarter grid, so he only gets 23 boxes of blanks.
> ...



I hope he packed some really nice blanks for the Q3 winner.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

If the rest of the game turns into a defensive struggle, bmac now has a shot.


----------



## John Smith (Feb 5, 2017)

Think I'll go to exoticblanks.com and order me a small flat rate box of blanks to send myself


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

OK Falcons, we need a field goal


----------



## Monty (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks like OT


----------



## JohnU (Feb 5, 2017)

So... who seen that coming?   I guess I could have skipped the entire game and just watched the last 5 minutes.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

No Q4 winner yet. The 4th quarter winner will be determined by the final score, however long that takes.


----------



## Monty (Feb 5, 2017)

NE is playing like a different team than they did in the first 3 quarters.


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

Looks like Mike8850 pulled it out in OT. Everyone in the lower right quadrant (pink, salmon, whatever) needs to send blanks to Mike.

Congratulations Mike, send me your address and I'll pass it on to everyone who owes you blanks.


----------



## Monty (Feb 5, 2017)

Mike8850 wins the final quarter and has to send blanks to himself also.
NE34 - Atlanta 28


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 5, 2017)

Congrats Mike8850!   Blanks will be in the mail in a couple days!


----------



## Edgar (Feb 5, 2017)

*Final Results*

Congratulations to our 4 winners:
Richard (hcpens)
Robert (MrPukaShell)
John (John Smith)
Mike (Mike 8850)

Please send me your address if you haven't already done so and I will pass it on to the folks who owe you blanks. (I see that a couple of our winners are anxious to get their blanks - I got their address within 2 seconds of their quarter ending )

Thanks to everyone for playing - this was fun.

The final grid is attached below.

Edgar


----------



## tomtedesco (Feb 5, 2017)

PM sent to Mike8850.  Blanks on way as soon as I get address.


----------



## Scissortail Pens (Feb 5, 2017)

Congrats to the 4 winners. Wild game and fun to watch.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Feb 5, 2017)

Congrats to all!


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 5, 2017)

Edgar,
  Just saying Thank You doesn't seem like thanks enough for all your efforts setting up and running the SuperBowl!
Also, thanks to those who helped you with the numbering.
It is always a lot of fun regardless of which team wins.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 6, 2017)

How'd I miss this??


----------



## Skeleton2014 (Feb 6, 2017)

Just sent PMs to 2 winners in my quarters. Thank you Edgar (and the others who helped) for doing the pool this year!  If only the Patriots had scored a TD that first quarter instead of a lousy FG! Oh well, wait till next year! Thanks again, Edgar!
Jeff(Skeleton2014)


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 6, 2017)

Congratulations to all the winners (mumble, mumble, mumble).  :mad-tongue:
 I guess I'll wander out to the shed and see if I have any spare blanks.......

 Enjoy all the many packages you will be receiving in the next few days!!

 Thanks Edgar for putting this "fun" thing together.

 How do we get the addresses we need for shipping?  Boy, the USPS sure does well on this!!
I'll just PM both winners.
 Gordon


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 6, 2017)

Edgar said:


> Since the game is being played in Houston, it seems appropriate that a Texas player has won the first quarter.
> 
> We have 11 players from Texas, so let's see if we can go for a sweep guys!


 
Thanks Edgar for putting a "Hex" on us Texans!!!!!:biggrin:
Congratulations Richard for representing San Antonio.

Gordon


----------



## Edgar (Feb 6, 2017)

flyitfast said:


> Congratulations to all the winners (mumble, mumble, mumble).  :mad-tongue:
> I guess I'll wander out to the shed and see if I have any spare blanks.......
> 
> Enjoy all the many packages you will be receiving in the next few days!!
> ...



You are welcome to contact the winners directly if you want; however,  I have already asked them for their addresses and I will send a message to all players tomorrow letting everyone know where to send their blanks  (too late to do all that tonight anymore).

If you have already contacted your winner, that's fine - you can just ignore the message you'll be getting from me.

Edgar


----------



## flyitfast (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks Edgar.  I've already sent them PM's.
Gordon


----------



## allunn (Feb 6, 2017)

Congrats to all the winners, and thank you Edgar and all evolved for putting on this bowl pool. 
Tony


----------



## Sataro (Feb 6, 2017)

Congrats Mike8850! Pm sent & waiting on your address.


----------



## Sataro (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks Edgar for putting this all together & running a great contest.


----------



## larryc (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks Edgar and all your assistants and congratulations to all the winners.


----------



## southernclay (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks Edgar and congrats to the winners!!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## keithncsu (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks for putting this together!  It was my first official IAP "event!"


----------



## Edgar (Feb 6, 2017)

I have the addresses for all 4 winners - I will send each player a message later today with that info. 

Thanks for playing
Edgar


----------



## tomtedesco (Feb 6, 2017)

Package on way to Mike8850.  Thanks again Edgar.


----------



## firewhatfire (Feb 6, 2017)

A storage unit, he has a storage unit for all the blanks.  He was planning on winning them all.:biggrin::biggrin:



Edgar said:


> Congratulations Richard (hcpens) for winning the first quarter. Everyone in the gray quadrant will need to send blanks to hcpens.
> 
> Richard, please send me your address and I will send it to all the folks who owe you blanks.
> 
> Edgar


----------



## Edgar (Feb 6, 2017)

firewhatfire said:


> A storage unit, he has a storage unit for all the blanks.  He was planning on winning them all.:biggrin::biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That explains why he was trying to also cop the 3rd & 4th quarter blanks. Some people have all the nerve :biggrin::biggrin:


----------

